# Silver Shadows 2 - The Ultimate B&W Toolkit for LR



## gavinseim (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey LR forums it's Gavin with a brand new release. After nearly four years of refining my B&W approach in LR, Silver Shadows 2 is here. I  think you'll be surprised by what they can do. A complete silver  conversion collection right inside LR, that retains the quality and dynamic range of your original files, gives you workflow efficiency and stunning black and white results.

Here's a little video I made looking at SS2. There's lots more info and an extended demo on the site. *As always you LR Forum members get a discount with promo code LRFORUM*. Take a peek. Also if you have a site for photographers and are interested in reviewing SS2, get in touch... Gav

www.seimeffects.com/silver. 


[video=youtube;MsJTq9LH6bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsJTq9LH6bo[/video]

​


----------

